# Boone Hall KCBS Cookoff



## BayouBBQ (Apr 10, 2007)

There has been some question of wheather or not this event still existed. I found this website today. The dates are June 22-23. That's all I can find on it now, but it seems the event is a go, with hopefully more details to come. http://www.charlestonlowcountry.com/specialpages/BBQBluegrass.html


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 10, 2007)

Last I heard someone new is orginizing it so there might be a new learning curve for them.


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2007)

I've got calls and emails in to the folks at Boone Hall.  I'll let you know something as soon as I do.


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2007)

Just got a call from Boone Hall................................

The BBQ contest will be Labor Day weekend.   They "think" that it will be KCBS santioned.  I guess everything still has to be firmed up.


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2007)

Now this contest will conflict with the fall version of SOTB.  :?


----------



## BayouBBQ (May 2, 2007)

I saw on the Boonehall Plantation website today that this cookoff has been scheduled for September 1-2, which is Saturday and Sunday. There are no details except that, It looks like the webpage has been totally reworked, and updates are occuring daily.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Now this contest will conflict with the fall version of SOTB.  :?



Indeed.....how much is Boone Hall offering?  Myrtle is 17k total.


----------



## BayouBBQ (May 2, 2007)

Cap, there were no details about the cookoff on the site yet. The link was disabled. I doubt there will be a $17k purse though. It is aplealing that I don't have to take a day off from work for this cookoffn, and it is local.


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2007)

You could almost cook in both if Boone Hall is really Sat and Sun.  Leave SOTB and head straight to Boone Hall.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 2, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When is the Myrtle Beach cook off? and who's the orginiser? That would definatly be one of intrest for me. next year maybe.


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2007)

Rockin Rooster said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan":2eqnxh5i][quote=Finney]Now this contest will conflict with the fall version of SOTB.  :?[/quote]
> 
> Indeed.....how much is Boone Hall offering?  Myrtle is 17k total.[/quote]
> When is the Myrtle Beach cook off? and who's the orginiser? That would definatly be one of intrest for me. next year maybe.[/quote:2eqnxh5i]
> ...


----------

